# Latest 'days past transfer' test showed positive???



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just was wondering what is the latest day that anyone has tested positive and continued on to have a healthy pregnancy?

At the moment, I'm 13 days past 2 day transfer (embies now 15 days old).  My clinic have given me an OTD of Wednesday 21st which would be 16 days past 2 day transfer (embies would be 18 days old).

I'm testing negative every day and was wondering if there are any stories out there of ladies who tested negative up to 14/15/16 past transfer and then tested positive.

I think I already know the answer, but was just hoping.

De


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I tested negative on test day with my first, and only got a positive 2 weeks later - and that was quite a weak one!  I didn't test in between test day and then though, but def didn't get a positive test at 15 days.

as the hormones double every 48-72 hours, it is quite feasible to get a negative on day 15 and a positive on day 16.

hang on there and test when you are supposed to lol! 

good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Any news Irish Dee ??  Keeping fingers & toes crossed for you   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Unfortunately another BFN.  This does not get any easier.  

Dee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww hun, so sorry  

Make sure you give yourself plenty of pampering and treats.

Take care of yourself
Natasha x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Irish, 

Thought I would drop you a line to give you some hope. Okay to give you some dates:-

EC 31st Mar
ET 3rd Apr
OTD 17th Apr

I tested everyday from 11th Apr, which is 12dpo (inc 31st), right up until Fri 16th 17dpo and yet I was still getting a BFN....so we didn't hold out any hope. We knew that we had 2 below average embryos put back in and weren't expecting alot. So come Saturday just gone (18dpo) we done our OTD offical hospital test and a cheapo one at the same time....3mins later BFP! Both me and DW were in shock and didn't believe the result...6 tests later all still showing BFP and the CB digital one 1-2 weeks pregnant. Sunday I followed up with another 3 all still showing BFP...Monday 20dpo I done another 2 including CB digital 2-3 weeks pregnant. WOW...phoned the clinic are they were happy with the result, with us booked in for first scan 11th may. 
I'm trying to be realistc but yet hold out for great things...it's still so early days.
I'm continuing to get AF pains (Or aches and pulls, like I have hunger pains but I'm certainly not hungry) but haven't showed any signs of spotting throughout my 2ww upto today. except my asthma has really kicked in and I'm needing to use my inhallers fair to frquently.
This morning I tested again (If you haven't guessed I'm sceptical of result) and another 2 positives...  

So all I can say is it doesn't always pay to test early. It just helps with the let down you prepare yourself for.

Please keep us posted, anythign can change 

Lxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi misspie

Congrats on your BFP, fantastic news      I'm completely with you on the testing early front, never seen the point....but I don't think Irish Dee was testing early as her OTD was today 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess the point is that some people feel they're going to agonise anyway and they'd rather find out bit by bit than get to OTD and have a surprise. 

Also clinic OTD vary quite a lot so for example at mine they say day 16 even after a 5 day ET! That's a long time! I don't see the rationale of not testing at say 14 dp egg collection - yes occasionally there is late implantation but it is rare and in most cases a viable pg will show up on a decent sensitivity pregnancy test such as First Response.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

elvie said:


> I guess the point is that some people feel they're going to agonise anyway and they'd rather find out bit by bit than get to OTD and have a surprise.
> 
> Also clinic OTD vary quite a lot so for example at mine they say day 16 even after a 5 day ET! That's a long time! I don't see the rationale of not testing at say 14 dp egg collection - yes occasionally there is late implantation but it is rare and in most cases a viable pg will show up on a decent sensitivity pregnancy test such as First Response.


Hi there elvie 

You're right, it's completely down to personal choice and clinics do vary but testing 14dpEC is the very earliest, would be like 14dpo but sometimes even then can be a little early.

Like you, I've been through a fair amount of treatment. 7 tx (5x IVF/2xFET) 2ww's, 6mths of clomid (to boost as ovulate fine) 2ww's and countless natural 2ww's over 7 years ttc, I *personally* don't see the point in putting unnecessary anxiety on ourselves and think it's best to try and stay positive and enjoy being PUPO. I've had 5 early mc's (3 naturally and 2 through tx) and am glad I've never tested early despite these. Also, testing too early may pick up HCG from the trigger shot as it can stay in body for up to 14 days and cause false positive....and then testing early may mean false negative, you go through all the upset and heartbreak only for it to change on OTD. I've tested on some natural cycles when AF was late and got BFN but have tested BFP at blood test, only for it to be an early mc.

I do think 16dp5dt is a long time to wait....must be agony having to wait that long !! There are some that seem to test quite late (18dpt etc) but most clinics will test at 14dpt, some at 14dpEC but often that's with blood test which is far more sensitive as detects actual amount of HCG in blood rather than just whether there is X amount in pee, depending on sensitivity of peestick. Tests which say that you can use early are only around 54% accurate at that stage whereas if left until when period is due or better, when late, then it's 99%....that's why clinics advise an OTD to ensure more accuracy.

As I say, it is completely down to personal choice...some are serial POAS addicts, others, like me, prefer to wait it out as long as possible !

Good luck to all  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Natasha it's lovely to hear your thoughts and comments. I couldn't agree mor with you, except the fact I'm becoming one of those POAS addict. Totally opposite to our first ttx  

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL    You'll have to start going to POAS anonymous  

Great news on your BFP though....here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months !

Take care hun
Natasha xx


----------

